# Generator Issues



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

The UPS should have a sensitivity button on the back that will allow it to run with the "dirty" power. Had the same problem happen to us, it solved it


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you call GENERAC tech support and ask them??


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

They'd just send a replacement engine


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im not sure on the exact math but i believe you need to size the generator much larger than the UPS system. UPS systems can cause problems on undersized generators contact generac and they will tell you exactly what to do


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

did you do a frequency test?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 21, 2009)

Sparky480 said:


> Got a service call today from a local Police Department.. They had another electrical company install a back up generator (15kw Generac), They are now having a problem with there ups it keeps burning up. After testing it a bit seems that the ups is going from regular power to battery back up like every second that the generator is running. I'm assuming that is due to the "dirty" power. Anyone ever run into this problem? Any suggestions to what we can do to solve this? Im thinking along the lines of installing a power conditioner... Open for suggestions!!!


You need to go get training to work on these units. (It may be half assed but you will void their warranty)
The company who sold them the unit screwed up...
Air Cooled units do not work with UPS systems.
They require a new generator. Liquid cooled.
http://www.msaenterprises.ca/generators.html
they have a pricing list available, the password is public.
http://www.msaenterprises.ca


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

iamatt said:


> Air Cooled units do not work with UPS systems.
> They require a new generator. Liquid cooled.


:laughing: Because the UPS knows whether the generator has a radiator or not? :laughing: Ya...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> :laughing: Because the UPS knows whether the generator has a radiator or not? :laughing: Ya...


yea.. NOW that makes sense :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> yea.. NOW that makes sense :laughing:


I think it's more of an admission on some manufacturer's part, basically saying, "we make our air-cooled generators to such sloppy specifications, that you need to use one of our liquid-cooled generators to get clean power". I believe this is true, for the most part.

A good generator will be liquid-cooled and run at 1800 rpm.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I believe switch 4 on the DIP switch on the control board controls whether the generator runs at 60 Hz, or at 58-62 Hz.

On = 60 Hz. Try that.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> :laughing: Because the UPS knows whether the generator has a radiator or not? :laughing: Ya...



Really eh...
Anyways. The air cooled units suck.
They can not run a UPS. The freq is bad.
No UPS likes the units. Some UPS are adjustable. But for the most part, they just do not work.
Goto a liquid cooled unit and everything will be cleaned up.
You will not have any issues with UPS with the liquid cooled units.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

iamatt said:


> Goto a liquid cooled unit and everything will be cleaned up.
> You will not have any issues with UPS with the liquid cooled units.


That is just untrue, UPS can and do have problems running from liquid cooled units as well.

http://ecmweb.com/news/electric_ensuring_generator_ups/


http://www.cumminspower.com/www/literature/technicalpapers/PT-6014-genset-ups-compatibility-en.pdf

http://www.cumminspower.com/www/literature/technicalpapers/CPG-8143-08-M-B1-0-HR-whitepaper.pdf


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob.. great links and you do a good job of "myth busting" :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

iamatt said:


> Anyways. The air cooled units suck.


Generac blows in general


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Generac blow in general. They're cheap, and there parts are cheap.

What does the power generator sign-wave look like?

That where I would start, before going on to the UPS.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is a web address you can go to. I understand this company may be
able to assist you.

www.purepowerAPS.com/

"Go young Skywaller, be not afraid".


----------

